# wth? Hot spot gone crazy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Listerene (plain old brown stuff) has worked great for me. Just apply it several times a day. Much neater than the Gold Bond Powder. It should start to heal quickly. If not it is time to head to the vet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW, that's incredible. I'd take her in.... with one that size she may need some oral antibiotics.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have oral antibiotics, which is why I'm leery of taking her in again. Last time, and that time was way worse than this, they had to sedate her to shave her face, all they did was antibiotics and the antibacterial/antifungal ointment. Both of which I already have. And I shaved it myself. For free  And did a darn good job if I do say so myself


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch that sure looks painful. I'd probably take my dog to the vet if he had a hot spot spreading that out of control. I've always been able to keep them fairly small without getting too bad.. that one looks a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah it is. The first night I didn't give her bendryl, last night I did, and she didn't bother it overnight. Might have helped. I'm slightly nervous to see what it looks like when I get home from work.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I hate Hot Spots! I fought them with Tailer for over 2 years! Did a Saliva Allergy Test through *Hemopet*...Tailer is allergic to Corn! We ditched all the Corn and his Hot Spots Thankfully have STOPPED! A bug bite could start his!

We did the Vets, antibiotics, pednizone...it worked, but did not solve the problem. 

I used the "Original" Gold Listerine in a spray bottle to keep the areas clean...Gold Bond Medicated Powder to keep it dry. No scratching or chewing allowed. Use a Elizabethan Collar, if you need to. 

Tailer's took 2 weeks to clear up...Good Luck...Looks like you are doing the right things, just don't let it get ahead of you. I'd not shave that close...I don't even shave Tailer's hair because it's fine.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

You also have make sure your other dogs aren't licking it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The problem I see with it is it's in a place she can scratch. With Dillon, his hot spots were usually on a place he couldn't scratch (but could lick) so a cone always did the job. I don't even know what you'd do to protect this one from her. 

Good luck, hot spots are seriously no fun for us or the dogs.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

The reason I found the first one was because Sage was licking it. This is on her shoulder, and she's scratching it with her back leg, so a cone wouldn't work. Going to put a tshirt on her and see if that helps.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I shaved it because all the hair around it was getting stuck in it almost like glue. They've been on TOTW exclusively for about 4 years now. Did the change to grain free because Sage is super sensitive. The last new bag I opened, Sage started chewing her back paws, and then this new bag I opened Taz starts digging. TOTW swears they didn't change anything in their formula but I almost can't believe that. I switched Sage a few weeks back to Proplan sensitive and she stopped chewing, so last night an this morning I fed that to Taz as well.She's never had a sensitivity to anything before, but I guess with dogs, like with people, they can come on suddenly.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

The same thing happened to my dog about a year ago. Crazy because the pics you posted look exactly like the ones I took of my dog! I feel better knowing I'm not the only one whose dog this has happened to. As long as it's scabbing over and you have antibiotics, I don't think you need to see a vet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would take my dog to the vet if this happened to them. But, if I had oral antibiotics, brown listerine and some gold bond powder, I'd be willing to give it a day or two to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Ouch it looks so painful. I never had a hot spots on my dogs. If I saw that I would have them to the vet asap.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

MGMF said:


> Ouch it looks so painful. I never had a hot spots on my dogs. If I saw that I would have them to the vet asap.


this is what I always did. Every hotspot, off to the vet. Eventually my vet even told me that I probably didn't need to bring her in every time :curtain:
I took her in the one time when it was on her face because it just looked so absolutely awful that I didn't know if it was something I could handle. But the procedure was the same. Only cost me a whole lot of money because they sedated her. 
The first spot I found is scabbing over nicely, this is as long as she leaves it alone, but I got the advice to put a tshirt on her, or socks over her back feet, but I think the tshirt will go over better with her than socks.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

going to get the brown listerine tonight, I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you dilute the listerine or use full strength? Also saw lots of people online saying equal parts listerine, baby oil and water will work also and not be as harsh and will sooth it. Thoughts?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

You said you clipped and shaved the area. How do you do that with the skin so inflamed? I would be so afraid I'd hurt him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't dilute with baby oil as other than the antiseptic aspect, the purpose of the Listerine is to dry it up and help it scab. Of course the oil would do the opposite. I'd use full strength. We got some gentamycin (?) spray which really helped Maggie's last spring.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Full Strength is what I use in a spray bottle.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Ian'sgran said:


> You said you clipped and shaved the area. How do you do that with the skin so inflamed? I would be so afraid I'd hurt him.


The inflamed parts already had no hair on them. I just did everything around it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to keep it dry, spraying or patting with Listerine is good because it cleans and then dries quickly. I would not put any salve ointment or baby oil on it because that will keep it moist, which is how it spreads. And you really have to keep her from scratching it.

If you have antibiotics I would give them to her, hot spots that big are infections and need the antibiotic.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our 10.5 y/o lab got her very lst hot spot after 4 weeks on TOTW...don't know if it was just a coincidence, but kinda scared me from the brand. shaved, cortizone shot, cone


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You originally asked if you should go to the vet and IMO you should go to the vet for assessment and treatment before the hot spot gets out of control. While there, you can talk to the vet about thyroid testing. My Toby's only hot spots came right before he was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. It may not be the food but just changing hormone levels with the thyroid gland.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm late to this thread and hope your doggie is feeling better. My Maggie (RIP) got hot spots frequently. Sometimes if I caught them right away I could deal with it myself but usually an antibiotic shot plus a shot for itching was needed. Looks like the spot has scabbed over (in the bottom pic) so you've probably stopped the spread.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

It's definitely scabbing over. And she didn't bother it again last night. I did notice my other dog licking it, so they're separated today while I'm at work. I used the Listerine full strength without baby oil in a spray bottle. Seemed to help it. Now it just looks scabby and gross.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How's the hot spot now? Is it scabbed and healing?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I use diluted (50/50) brown Listerine with water as a day to day grooming spray. The Listerine acts as a disinfectant while making the dog smell nice!

If I see any indication of a skin issue erupting, I mix gold bond powder & Listerine into a thick paste & apply to the infected area. If the situation continues to get worse, I'd definitely see a vet and that's why I have pet insurance!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

UPDATE: The spots are healing really well, all scabbed over, and the surrounding skin is no longer red, but just regular skin colored, and she has not bothered or even touched it since I started with the Listerine. I have had to keep her separated from my lab because Sage insists on licking it, so when I'm not home, they're apart. So not worried about that. Benedryl and Listerine has been the treatment and it has worked like a charm and I never even started her on the antibiotics. BUT, she is now breaking out on her belly, the underside, where theres no hair, down in the crotch area. Not anything like the original picture, just a very fine redness all over. This has started since I switched her to the Proplan Sensitive. Washed it and sprayed with listerine this morning. Ugh, if it's not one thing, it's another. At this point I really am leaning towards it was something they used at the groomer. But I'm hesitant to give her a bath in case it just starts all the itching all over again. I've gone over everything in my head, and I haven't bought new laundry detergent, put anything on the carpets, nothing. The only factors are new food, and going to the groomer, but she's been on new food before, and she's been groomed her entire life. I'm going to call the groomer now and see what they used.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How are things? 

We had a horrible season for fleas...Tailer had a red belly when he had fleas biting him...finally got those under control with a liquid product made of vinegar and garlic...suppose to mix it in their water...Tailer would wait to go outside to drink from his pool! So, I put it on his food with olive oil and also went to 3 weeks per dose of Advantix...finally got them this time...

What food are you using now?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It has been a bad year for fleas. Personally, I would not only use antibiotics, but prednisone as well.. you need to break the cycle....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Food allergies are extremely uncommon and typically take 2-3 months to determine after dogs have been fed an exclusive hypoallergenic diet....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Has everything healed up? What did you decide about going to the vet?


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just checking in, hope things are clearing up.
Lance had a hot spot on his cheek this summer and we tried it all, listerine, gold bond, finally I broke out the NU STOCK and put that on, he left it alone and was getting smaller, but you know, I was torn about taking him to the dog swim with that spot, and after he had gone, I re-coated with NU STOCK once,and the spot cleared up completely in about a day.
I would say we battled it about a month.
Hope your baby is better.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, she's doing fine, all healed up, just waiting for her hair to grow back. I did end up taking her to the vet, who gave me, steroid spray, antibiotics, medicated shampoo, and I already had prednisone so she told me to continue with that. I have not touched the shampoo or the spray. I'm pretty sure that the prednisone and the antibiotics did just fine. She also told me not to use the Listerine, but that honestly worked better than anything, so I will continue to keep it around.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gen One spray and oral Temeril P is the way I go with hotspots, and right away. If they are bad or if it is a show dog who cannot be shaved, add Simplecif antibiotic. My dogs have only had a few in about 25 years, but I still dread that look and smell.


----------

